# I want to join the cult of Boulez...



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Not his compositions. Not yet at least.

I wanted to know some of his finest recordings [excluding those of his works.]

Like his La Mer, his Mahler cycle or Bruckner 8 and 9.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albert7 said:


>


thank you, brah


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I am about as far as you can get from being part of the "cult of Boulez"... but I quite agree... get his Bartok.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2015)

I would rather you not join a cult, Lance. Cults are weird. And I highly doubt that there is a cult dedicated to Pierre Boulez, but hey, there's a lot of people out there...


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

nathanb said:


> I would rather you not join a cult, Lance. Cults are weird. And I highly doubt that there is a cult dedicated to Pierre Boulez, but hey, there's a lot of people out there...


Lies. All lies.

I get it. Bears are exempt from joining the cult.

I would like to be alone for some time.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

nathanb said:


> I would rather you not join a cult, Lance. Cults are weird. And I highly doubt that there is a cult dedicated to Pierre Boulez, but hey, there's a lot of people out there...


Dead wrong. The cult of Boulez involves a lot of bevy of beauties here.










Yep, detour time.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I was not a fan of Boulez, neither as composer or conductor, but I recently had the oportunity of being here:

http://philharmoniedeparis.fr/fr/activite/exposition/14732-pierre-boulez (English avalaible)

And I must say that I really joined the cult of Boulez (that is the goal of the exposition I think, to get people in there). I was very intrigued by his work as a composer and, as a director, his Mahler and his Debussy and Ravel recordings.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love his rendition of the Ebony Concerto by Stravinsky.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> I love his rendition of the Ebony Concerto by Stravinsky.


I am with you there.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd say definitely go for his *Mahler* and also his recordings of *Debussy* and *Ravel.* There are _heaps_ of box set releases of him conducting which are all fabulous, but do check out his complete Webern (both box sets, but the second one is better!). I agree with the above posts about his Bartók, but do try his earlier recording of Concerto for Orchestra as well!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I admire Boulez' Mahler... but in most instances I wouldn't have them as a first (or second) choice. I can wholly do without Boulez' Ravel and Debussy... and Stravinsky for that matter.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

All you need is Webern.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I admire Boulez' Mahler... but in most instances I wouldn't have them as a first (or second) choice. I can wholly do without Boulez' Ravel and Debussy... and Stravinsky for that matter.


I think of all the things to avoid fr Boulez, it's anything prior to Wagner with the exception of his terrific Berlioz recordings.....

Anything prior to Berlioz actually.

Which isn't much but there are examples of his Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart and Handel out there.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I won't join the c. of B. until I can hear Boulez's recordings of "the Complete Tchiakovsky". I'd especially love to hear what he does with _The Nutcracker Ballet_.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> All you need is Webern.


I have been listening this set. Thanks to Mr. Boulez I am finally getting to understand Webern music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Albert7 said:


> I am with you there.


And that isn't typically the case?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Lord Lance said:


> Not his compositions. Not yet at least.
> 
> I wanted to know some of his finest recordings [excluding those of his works.]
> 
> Like his La Mer, his Mahler cycle or Bruckner 8 and 9.


Ravel songs with Heather Harper
The Mozart piano concertos with Loriod
The recording with Xenakis (jalons) and the two versions of Ferneyhough's Funerailles
Carter's Concerto for Orchestra
Les Noces on Adès
Gruppen, Cité de la Musique 1998


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Going to stick with Bartok. Of the few modernists I have listened to, I enjoy him a lot.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Going to stick with Bartok. Of the few modernists I have listened to, I enjoy him a lot.


You might also enjoy Witold Lutosławski.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

They say Boulez has a great ear for intonation. Stuff like, "Second oboe, you're a bit flat on that G". That makes sense. He brings out detail.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Morimur said:


> You might also enjoy Witold Lutosławski.


I enjoy Penderecki - does that count, Mr. M?


----------

